# Wall mount toilet



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

There not easy to install, measurement have to be dead on, requires a carrier bracket, I have not done one myself, you will need to find info and read up on the rough-in on them, it will cost.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

like ron said they aren't easy. they used to make a rear outlet toilet that sat on the floor like a regular toilet but discharged out the back. you might look into one of those. the carrier for the wallmount toilets isnt cheap and the rear outlet toilet isnt that much more then a regular toilet, at least they didnt used to be.

http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/sto...rington Biscuit Elongated Toilet Bowl 4327-96


http://www.efaucets.com/detail.asp?...mmc=portals-_-NexTag-_-product-_-111.255.00.1


----------



## wspier (Jul 5, 2011)

*Not too hard actually...*

I am a plumbing designer, and with the plethora of styles and sizes of closet carriers available, there will certainly be one that will suit your need. Get a floor mounted carrier that you can simply drill & sleeve the slab for. And if you want to rearrange the existing toilet so it will be back to back with the new one, then buy a back to back carrier. Between Jay R Smith and Watts alone, you're certain to find what you need. Send a plan sketch of the wall and room to whatever vendor you choose, and they will be happy to hook you up. Once the carrier's in and the toilets are hung, you take the toilets back off, place the drywall over the all thread and you're pretty much done. If you built your own house, I think you have what it takes to pull off a wall mounted toilet and closet carrier installation.


----------

